# Tow Truck Forum



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Does anyone know of a tow truck forum in Australia?

My google skills don't appear to be very good atm - I can't find any ...  

Cheers...


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Google Repo trucks


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Thing said:


> Does anyone know of a tow truck forum in Australia?
> 
> My google skills don't appear to be very good atm - I can't find any ... :smiles:Cheers...


You towing away illegally parked/abandoned rideshare cars for a living these days?


----------

